# Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-0) [12/25]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-0)*

It's been a while since I've posted one of these, but it feels good to be back.

Merry Christmas to all! And to my Jewish friends, may the dim sum be extra delicious.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-0)*

Thank you sir! I was worried I would have to make another one of my crappy game threads.

Wife went back to LA for Christmas and I couldn't get time off work. Having a couple of buddies over to overdose on basketball and skip all the Christmas crap, but I hope the rest of you enjoy it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to be working all day tomorrow and I'm missing all the basketball games. ****ing awesome.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sucks for you Basel. damn. 

as for this game alot of leaks to plug. Mcroberts Vs Boozer, whomever vs Rose, Noah roughing up Gasol taking him outta his game. Kobe with the wrist. 

formula for victory. Kobe drops 35+ Gasol with 25, Ebanks with 20, 3's from Blake, a hustling 10 from McBob and Artest and barnes playing well off the bench. 

chances all that happens zilch we go down with a struggling mess of a performance. 

If Bynum plays I like our chances. Without him. not so much.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We're probably in some trouble.

Atleast we have the NBA again though.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Merry Christmas guys!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Merry Christmas. Hopefully the Lakers can give their fans a nice gift on Christmas unlike the last couple of years.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

McRoberts and Ebanks, wow. Better be worth the hype Banks. Don't let the game get away too early.. Kobe be playing, have to essentially.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Celtics lost...the day is already halfway won!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rose is dropping 35+ on us. Hopefully the rest of his team doesn't show up and we squeeze one out.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

This game is over so let's turn over to the Lakers. WEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! Lakers ! Lakers ! Lakers ! Lakers ! Lakers ! Lakers ! Lakers ! Lakers !


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

It's been a long off-season but Lakers basketball is finally back.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Let's go!!!!


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Lamar Odom was ejected from the Dallas/Miami game for arguing some calls. Hilarious.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Troy Murphy and Metta World Peace came off the bench first, wow. Lol.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We should be down by more than 2.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls defense is starting to clamp down they realize we have only a very few options offensively on the floor and will gradually surrond Kobe and Pau.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Goudelock and Blake hitting Trey's.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We desperately need someone who can break down a defense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we need a pg desperately. Gotta get Ebanks back in the game Peace is a mess out there right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So... Many... Turnovers...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If we could hold on to the ball we'd actually be in pretty good shape.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ebanks looking pretty solid


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

When did we trade Gasol for Okur? Don't shoot threes you idiot.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol has gotta raise his game. Fisher is in a bad spot we are being unfair to ask him at 37 to play those minutes and contain Rose. 

It not gonna happen. we're just gonna have to suffer through these 1st couple games till Bynum comes back and then see if we can go another direction at pg.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Does Gasol think he can replace Odom at the three-point? Because he can't. And yes, I want more Ebanks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ebanks has gotta be more aggressive he's taking advantage of what opportunities he's getting but he needs to attack and be aggressive run the floor harder jump some passing lanes. Try and wreak alittle Havoc thats what Ariza used to do for us Ebaks could do the same things.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

When Bynum comes back they need to keep Gasol or Kobe out on the floor at all times. Outside of those two we have ZERO playmkers on this team. No more watching Metta trying to bulldoze and chuck up shots in the lane.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> When Bynum comes back they need to keep Gasol or Kobe out on the floor at all times. Outside of those two we have ZERO playmkers on this team. No more watching Metta trying to bulldoze and chuck up shots in the lane.


Preaching to the choir.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We can't trade gasol for Howard. We'll struggle to score 90.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm losing my mind out of frustration because of how bad Fisher is. TAKE HIM OUT!

I love the guy. I'll always love the guy. But he's just not even close to good anymore.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The lockout almost made me forget how terrible NBA officials are. Stern should've spent less time vetoing trades and more time reviewing the way these retards call his games.

I've been pleased with Ebanks and McRoberts in this game. Ebanks is just fluid down the floor and doesn't seem to panic, while McRoberts is an all out hustle machine. He can't create his own shot, but he's a solid big man. Too bad we don't have Lamar to pair him up with down there...

Oh, and Derrick Rose is filthy good.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> We can't trade gasol for Howard. We'll struggle to score 90.


If we take back Jameer or Reddick we'll be fine.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's easy to keep playing fish when the other point guards are Blake, Morris and Goudelock.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> If we take back Jameer or Reddick we'll be fine.


Reddick is redundant on this team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fisher is killing us. 

on another note I really think McRoberts is gonna be a great addition he's actually athletic quick to the ball keeps plays alive hustles. we haven't had a guy like that since Ariza left. 

we gotta stop jacking up so many 3's. we're not a good 3 pt shooting team. Unless we play Kapono its not gonna change much.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Fisher is killing us.
> 
> on another note I really think McRoberts is gonna be a great addition he's actually athletic quick to the ball keeps plays alive hustles. we haven't had a guy like that since Ariza left.
> 
> we gotta stop jacking up so many 3's. we're not a good 3 pt shooting team. Unless we play Kapono its not gonna change much.


Disagree. If fisher, blake, Murphy and Goudelock dOnt shoot threes they ate useless offensively.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Disagree. If fisher, blake, Murphy and Goudelock dOnt shoot threes they ate useless offensively.


I see what you did here. 

This is my thing Fisher is useless perod. Murphy is a great mid range shooter no need for 3's. Blake struggled terribly last season. 

Goudelock okay I can live with that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So you don't want to play Blake and Fish at all. What are the other options.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you don't want to play Blake and Fish at all. What are the other options.


I'm okay with Blake Fisher not sure Goudelock I want to get the minutes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And what does Blake do besides shoot 3s?

Anyways rose is like Steve Francis if he had Billups range and Van Exels playmaking.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Please don't blow it at this point. We've come too far, damnit! Too far, I say!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our defense has been outstading gotta credit Mike Brown.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I like mcroberts a lot. Hustles, rebounds, and works hard.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> I like mcroberts a lot. Hustles, rebounds, and works hard.


Well, i'm loving Steve Bçake right now!


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

They've been brutal at the free throw line today though.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Bulls went over 11 min. with one made FG (from 2:45 of the 3rd to 3:35 of the 4th, 1-for-22 with 4 TOs).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DCM said:


> They've been brutal at the free throw line today though.


a4misses in a row... WTF?

Kobe!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

We got this!


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Lakers self-destruct with under a minute left.. ugh.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

4 missed free throws and two stupid fouls. We are dying to lose this game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Have got to be ****ing kidding.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

WTF????????????


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't remember us choking this bad in a years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was an awfully predictable loss after we missed those FTs. I'd say the rest was 95% Kobe's fault.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh well. Can't be mad about that. They exceeded my expectations.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

damn Kobe basically single handily blew this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This game in a way sums up perfectly how the last month has gone

starts off rough
starts to look promising 
peaks
collapses
dies


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

"hey rose, you got hit on the head. I know you hit a insane floater, but does it hurt?"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why the **** do we just give the ball to Kobe and watch him dribble around and either throw up a shitty shot or toss the ball away? How many TOs did he have in this game? Apart from those missed FTs, he single-handedly F-d this one up himself - screwing up the defense on Deng, throwing away the ball, then passing up a pretty open jumper that would've been a 10000x better shot than the prayer he chose.

Dreadful.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> damn Kobe basically single handily blew this game.


Pau missing 2 fts and fouling deng on the and 1 helped


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

That was selfishness and one of the brutal last minutes of basketball I've seen the Lakers play.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

alot of ways I thought we would lose this game but that way was not the formula I woulda anticipated happening. 

why didn't kobe just pull up and hit the jumper. His decision making down the stretch was terrible. 

free throws surely hurt but this is on Kobe and Pau. just choked this game away. 

this is where not having Lamar hurt he's another ball handler for us he takes the ball out alot of times.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> why didn't kobe just pull up and hit the jumper. His decision making down the stretch was terrible.


Bingo. He was GIVING him the jumper on the last play.

I had a bad feeling we'd throw the ball away when we had it with 20 seconds to go, too. I just didn't think it'd be Kobe. My oh my, what a choke job. 

What could have been a hugely momentous win to start the year turned into a very, very, very bad sign. Now we have to play 2 more games in a row? Yikes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just wish we'd stop getting scheduled for Christmas day games. It bites us in the ass every time. lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Bingo. He was GIVING him the jumper on the last play.
> 
> I had a bad feeling we'd throw the ball away when we had it with 20 seconds to go, too. I just didn't think it'd be Kobe. My oh my, what a choke job.
> 
> What could have been a hugely momentous win to start the year turned into a very, very, very bad sign. Now we have to play 2 more games in a row? Yikes.


I just don't understand all of the bad decisions that occured in order for the Bulls to have won this game we had to give it to them. 

Kobe gets caught on the screen doesn't rebound Deng gets the board and Pau makes the dumb and1 foul. 

Kobe gets the ball forces the jumper and then fouls deng on the rebound. 

Kobe gets the ball near halfcourt trapped and turns it over no one coming to get it outta his hand or Kobe not calling time out. 

Then Kobe drivig all the way to the basket instead of pulling up like he's done millions of times he had a step was on his strong side. and he drives too deep. 

amazing. Choke is an overused word. Kobe has come through a whole bunch. Just a total lack of execution. totally stupid plays. 

Onl thing I could think of was Kobe's wrist was sore from the fall aside from that its a headscratcher.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

On the bright side we basically had a very very good team beaten basically without Bynum. If we can play this type of defense when he gets back I'd say we are a much better team than people realize and are gonna be a tough tough out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm actual encouraged by this. It took a choke job by Kobe and Pau in the waning minutes for us to lose this game. Our reserves all played well. We'll be ok guys.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

jazzy1 said:


> *On the bright side we basically had a very very good team beaten basically without Bynum.* If we can play this type of defense when he gets back I'd say we are a much better team than people realize and are gonna be a tough tough out.


This. Despite the errors made, it's encouraging.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We played fine for 44 minutes. I expected a loss going in to this game anyways so it's not really a big deal.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm not going to be that upset at losses this season because my expectation aren't going to be as high. But I still hate it when we had the game pretty much in hand and give it away. At least Pau and Kobe were both on the same page in the last few minutes of the game. :banghead:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Coming into this game I was expecting a loss by more than ten points.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We are gonna miss Lamar's ability to attack off the dribble. Kobe is the only one on the roster (outside of maybe Morris) that can do it consistently.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We are going to need to make major changes if this team wants to contend for a title, that is for sure. If we don't then the managment better be content with watching a mediocre team show flashes of it's former glory before the Thunder knock our ass out of the playoffs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I disagree. I think we are a pretty good team. We outplayed a good Chicagio team today with horrible pg defense by Fisher and no Bynum. He'll help us avoid lulls offensively with him Kobe or Gasol being always on the floor. 

Very concouraged by Mcroberts play Goudelock's courage, and Ebanks play. Our defensive scheme's are much improved we're gonna be very good. 

Kobe's ball handiling with the wrist was very predictable. No sure how he can function with the fingers and now the wrist. His turnovers killed us today. But I xpect that to get better as it gets stronger and kealthier. 

I expected a bad loss today. And its a killer how we lost but there is progress being made from the preseason game and now. I think we need I more guy 1 more productive player. But things are looking pretty good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Disappointing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why didn't Matt Barnes play?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cris said:


> Why didn't Matt Barnes play?


didn't miss him to tell the Truth we should alternate him and Peace to see who's hot because neither is playing well right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I disagree. I think we are a pretty good team. We outplayed a good Chicagio team today with horrible pg defense by Fisher and no Bynum. He'll help us avoid lulls offensively with him Kobe or Gasol being always on the floor.
> 
> Very concouraged by Mcroberts play Goudelock's courage, and Ebanks play. Our defensive scheme's are much improved we're gonna be very good.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree. The loss was a killer, but we played really well until the last 3 minutes, and looked like a real contender.

I think we're at a crossroads very early, though. We're either going to plummet dramatically, or take a good look in the mirror, decide to fight and continue to improve.

I was happy with what I saw from all of these guys:
Devin Ebanks (Should've played 7-8mins more)
Josh McRoberts
Steve Blake
Troy Murphy (terrible rebounding from him, but once Bynum is back, we'll only need him for his shooting)
Andrew Goudelock

If those guys continue to show up, with Kobe, Pau and Bynum, we'll have ourselves a very good team. However, I won't dispute that we still need a better starting PG to really take us over the top.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I thought Deng got away with a travel on the last play...but no call.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

regarding the bad calls it happens so frequently in games with us now I'm almost numb to it had that been Kobe woulda been a call right away. Just feel like we can't allow ourselves to be put in that situation.


----------

